# -apple- News, Rumors & Discussion



## Ricky (Jun 17, 2004)

No, no!  Not Google!  Not Yahoo!  Not PCs!  Not cross-platform browsers!

This is an Apple discussion forum.  If you have something to post that is not directly related to Apple, it most likely belongs in the Café.

Now back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## fryke (Jun 18, 2004)

I also felt like creating this thread sometimes in the past - thank you, Ricky 

Also: Don't forget that there is the "Opinion" forum for 'open letters', rants and the like about Apple. While it's probably not entirely clear what the difference between 'Apple General' and 'Opinion' is, there's one quite simple rule: If you're going to rant, do it over there. ;-) -> http://www.macosx.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=57


----------

